# Seeds



## professor (Nov 19, 2012)

I am a closet prepper - I finally 'came out' to my siblings several months ago and they think I am a bit overboard, but have also begun storing food. My question is about seeds. My uncle is giving us 2 or 3 acres of land - we can pick where we want it and he wants to plant a family garden that we can all use. Where are good sources for seeds? Are non-hybrid seeds as important as their price implies? How do you know that the seeds you buy are actually the real deal? Thanks!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The main source I've been using for seeds the past several years is "Mountain Valley Seeds". They dont try to scalp you on the seed prices and help make growing a garden with a lot of verity possible.

http://mvseeds.com/

Their seeds are very affordable and I've had excellent germination with what I've bought and they do have some Heirloom Seeds.

I am one of the people that will and does plant hybrids in my garden but I have isolated plots where I grow the heirlooms as insurance.

As for the seeds being "The Real Deal", I cant see any reputable vendor selling hybrid seeds as Heirlooms, one season of sales would reveal the hoax and they would likely have no repeat customers and go out of business in short order.


----------



## professor (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks! I took a look at their web page and MUCH cheaper than some other sites. Learning so much from you guys!


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

You're totally missing out on the fun of it all with no actual seed catalogs. You HAVE to have some catalogs. Period.

Google:

Request a catalog ___________ (fill in the blank with a seed company)

Example:

Request a catalog Burpee

Try these for a few old established reputable seed companies:

Park Seed
Gurney's
Henry Field's
Nichols Garden Nursery
Jung Seeds & Plants
Vermont Bean Seed Company
Johnnys Seeds

A good source for heirloom (or open pollinated) varieties is:

Seed Savers Exchange
Southern Exposure Seed Exchange

Burpee's has some very fine hybrid varieties. Their 'Brandy Boy' tomato is probably one of the most productive beefsteaks ever, and delicious too, like the heirloom 'Brandywine'.

Heehee, check this one out - 48 Free Seed Catalogs and Plant Catalogs


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The best seed catalog I've received this year by far is from the 'Territorial Seed Company(2013)".

You can request a catalog at:

http://www.territorialseed.com/


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

professor said:


> I am a closet prepper - I finally 'came out' to my siblings several months ago and they think I am a bit overboard, but have also begun storing food. My question is about seeds. My uncle is giving us 2 or 3 acres of land - we can pick where we want it and he wants to plant a family garden that we can all use. Where are good sources for seeds? Are non-hybrid seeds as important as their price implies? How do you know that the seeds you buy are actually the real deal? Thanks!


I like Twilleys and RH Shumways.

Unless you plan to save seeds hybrid or not is a nonissue. Some things you're are better off with hybrid seed. Sweet corn is a good example.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

professor said:


> Thanks! I took a look at their web page and MUCH cheaper than some other sites. Learning so much from you guys!


Take a good look around before deciding to buy, Many varitites will be cheapest at Walmart. Make sure to compare the size of the package too.

Just for an example. The "premium crop" broccoli in that link is $2.39 for 250 mg. At 9000 seeds per ounce 250 mg is 80 seeds or 3 cents each. Twilleys offers that same variety for $1.45 for 100 seeds or <1.5 cents each. Under half price.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

send me a pm with name and address (and anyone else for that matter) and I will get some catalogs from neseed out asap, our 2013 catalog came out the other week


----------



## squshnut (Sep 5, 2011)

I buy from mountain valley and morgan county. i've used both for years.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

I buy from several and i just love getting seed catalogs in the mail! When the snow is flying, bitter cold out... a hot cup of tea or coffee and my pile of seed catalogs... ahhh life gets good! lol


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Congratulations on "coming out" and getting your family to join you. Every little bit helps.

I get my seeds from Bakers, Southern Seed Exchange, and from what I've kept over the years. Make sure you select for seeds that will grow well in your area.

www.rareseeds.com


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

The amount of gardening we do has gone back and forth over the year from multiple acres to much smaller plots, the price of seeds has never been even a fraction of the value of the produce we grow.

If you are really concerned about the cost of the seeds then the way to go is with non-hybrids and save your own seed, I would recommend this anyways, at least for a few types of vegetables. There is tons of details on saving seed available if you want to try.

Non-hybrid seed is MUCH cheaper and easier to produce than hybrid seed it is just that a few companies control the market right now.

If you can buy some of the seeds in larger quantities it can make a big difference, the little packages can get expensive.


----------

